# Rohl faucet



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

A customer has this Rohl kitchen faucet with a pull out spray hose that keeps breaking and flooding under his sink. Rohl sent a replacement hose about 3 months ago, I installed it and it just failed again. Seems to me there's a design flaw, the hose doesn't swivel and winds itself up under the sink then the inner hose pops. Anyone experience this and if so is there an aftermarket hose that will swivel at the connections and stop this from happening?
Thanks


----------



## Sipp (Jul 14, 2016)

I have no idea if it will fit this application, but last year T&S came out with a swivel fitting for their pull down sprayers. It is designed to prevent the exact issue your customer is having.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I sent your note to my Rohl rep and I'll also send it to Rohl's chief of technology. We'll see what they have to say.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Plumbus said:


> I sent your note to my Rohl rep and I'll also send it to Rohl's chief of technology. We'll see what they have to say.


Here's his response:
Lots of questions here. Did the hose and outer hosing separate or did it just unscrew? The lining has not been an issue as a part that fails within a few months, but we have had the hose unscrew at the connection- it is hard to tighten in a limited space. Or did the hand spray come unscrewed on top of the sink, and the water pool below? I’d like to see the hose if it failed. Do you need a hose? We can send you a few.

Jake

*Jake Smith*

Technical Director


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> Here's his response:
> Lots of questions here. Did the hose and outer hosing separate or did it just unscrew? The lining has not been an issue as a part that fails within a few months, but we have had the hose unscrew at the connection- it is hard to tighten in a limited space. Or did the hand spray come unscrewed on top of the sink, and the water pool below? I’d like to see the hose if it failed. Do you need a hose? We can send you a few.
> 
> Jake
> ...


The hose didn't unscrew on its own, the connection was tight. I unscrewed it and reinstalled it to make sure it wasn't the connection leaking. I spoke with customer service this morning and the hose is back ordered, they said they'll take one off a faucet and put it in the mail. Customer should have it in 72 hours. Downside is Rohl is 15 miles from me but won't allow me to pick it up. Happy thanksgiving Mr. Customer, hope you can do without your kitchen faucet.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I'll send your info along.
If you'd like to contacrt Jake direct, here's his email addr.
[email protected]


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Debo
Call Rohl and ask for Jake Smith. Or, email him your ph #. He says he'll personally hand you a hose if you come by. Can't ask for more than that.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> Debo
> Call Rohl and ask for Jake Smith. Or, email him your ph #. He says he'll personally hand you a hose if you come by. Can't ask for more than that.


Thank you very much, I just got off the phone with him and my customer is heading to pick it up.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I hate those faucets.. replace it with a MOENTROL and be a hero. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Update- the hose popped again. I told them to cut their losses and get a Moen or Delta faucet, basically a common name brand. They went shopping so his wife can pick out a design she likes. They ordered a DXV brand, it will be delivered in two weeks. I’ve never heard of it so we’ll see what happens.


----------

